# Stihl MS290 Idle problem



## webby3650 (May 4, 2009)

I purchased a MS 290 from a friend on Wednesday and it won't idle. I knew this before I bought it, I think the $150 I paid for it is a good deal. The saw starts great and runs great, when you let it come down to idle it dies and won't start unless you hold it at full throttle. Anybody have an idea what the problem could be? Thanks in advance, Jon


----------



## LLigetfa (May 4, 2009)

The throttle idle stop screw is what comes to mind.  How well does it idle if you hold the trigger?


----------



## webby3650 (May 4, 2009)

As long as you give it some throttle it runs fine.


----------



## LLigetfa (May 4, 2009)

Have you tried adjusting the throttle idle stop screw?


----------



## webby3650 (May 4, 2009)

No, I haven't had a chance to do anything yet. I came down with the sickness on Friday. So you think that could be the problem? I thought the carb might need adjusted a bit. I will give that a shot. Thanks


----------



## LLigetfa (May 4, 2009)

Ja, the carb likely needs a few adjustments but you need to get it to idle first.  I'd start with fresh gas and run a bit of seafoam through it.  Also, throw in a new spark plug.  Before you make too many carb adjustments make sure you run all the seafoam through the system as it will affect the carb settings.

Start by adjusting the idle stop screw so that it will idle.  Then adjust the low mixture, making it only so lean that it doesn't bog when you gun it.  Readjust the idle stop.  Adjust the high mixture rich enough that it starts to run a bit rough but smooths out as soon as put a load on it.


----------



## webby3650 (May 4, 2009)

I will do that tomorrow. Thanks for the advice. How is the snow pack up there? You said about a week ago you were expecting more snow, did you get it? Low of 47F tonight, debating on starting a fire.


----------



## LLigetfa (May 4, 2009)

Ha ja, the weather guessers were wrong.  Got rain instead.  Snow's all gone.


----------



## webby3650 (May 4, 2009)

I started moving this years wood supply into the lean-to, I got about 1 cord in before a solid week of rain and another forecasted.


----------

